# GR2120 Transmission/Hydraulic Oil Leak



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello forum, I have a Kubota GR2120 since the end of 2011 with an insane 395 hours. He recently lost hydraulic oil. Three attempts by the dealer near Osnabrück failed. Now a hose was put on the vent and led into the cup holder at the top. This is absurd botch. I'm 50% Italian, but even my father's compatriots would have solved that better. I found the forum because there is nothing like it in Germany. A sensible solution is needed. I once sent translations of your texts to the master. I look forward to his reaction. Many greetings from Northern Germany.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Did you lose all the oil, or is it over filled?


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

Neither nor. Between minimum and maximum. Filter new. Oil new. It really sucks. It starts after 10 years. Loss amount around 100 ml about. Mow after 1 hour.


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

But a leather steering wheel ;-)


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I love that steering wheel! 

Are you using the specified Kubota hydraulic fluid? UDT or whatever they specify? I am currently having a similar problem with my old Ford tractor. The fluid loss is trivial, but it makes a minor mess each time I use it. I'm beginning to suspect the fluid I'm using. 

It might also be that you have a minor air leak into your hydraulic suction that produces aerated fluid?? Your hydraulic performance will also decline with aerated fluid. Have you noticed any decline in performance as you use the tractor? 

Pull your hydraulic dipstick when the problem arises and look for tiny air bubbles in the fluid on the dipstick.


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello sixbales, thank you, I gave myself the steering wheel for my exams years ago ;-) I don't have an air leak. The performance is there. At the moment it is Kubota oil. UDT. It was from the start. Today I mowed 3000 square meters. 1 hour. There was no oil in the cup above. And it didn't drip either. I find this construction annoying. 380 hours and licks. Great. Greetings from Carmine from Ostercappeln-Haaren.


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

In the photos the local conditions. No steep slopes. I mow the grass at level 4. And the fire plate preheats.


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

I can't imagine it's the oil. The engine has been receiving Fuchs SuperSyn 5W-50 since December 2011 and the first hour of operation. Fully synthetic oil. Around 8 euros per liter. The construction of the gearbox does not seem to have been that successful. At 12,000 euros for a lawnmower, this is rather poor. Or not?! A licensed Kubota dealer broke this tinkering solution. It's kind of like going to Mercedes and getting your car repaired with tape.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Have no idea what a 'Euro' equates to value wise.


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

1 $ = 0,85 Euro.


----------



## JillMitsi2244 (Aug 4, 2021)

E300TD said:


> A licensed Kubota dealer broke this tinkering solution. It's kind of like going to Mercedes and getting your car repaired with tape.


I'd take it to another mechanic, or another Kubota dealer. Good luck.


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

JillMitsi2244 said:


> I'd take it to another mechanic, or another Kubota dealer. Good luck.


The problem is that the nearest dealer is 120 km away and I don't have a trailer. Well, that's not the problem, nor is the distance, but it annoys me that my local dealer is apparently incompetent and that I am now supposed to drive around the area forever.


----------



## JillMitsi2244 (Aug 4, 2021)

E300TD said:


> Neither nor. Between minimum and maximum. Filter new. Oil new. It really sucks. It starts after 10 years. Loss amount around 100 ml about. Mow after 1 hour.


Maybe get it up on a ramp or high bench, clean any existing oil drips thoroughly, then run it on the bench and watch carefully for where the oil is leaking from?


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

Good Morning. The oil comes out of the pressure relief valve. This has also been renewed twice.


----------



## JillMitsi2244 (Aug 4, 2021)

E300TD said:


> Good Morning. The oil comes out of the pressure relief valve. This has also been renewed twice.


Argh, perhaps the pressure relief valve needs to be adjusted so a greater pressure is required before it spits out oil?


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

JillMitsi2244 said:


> Argh, perhaps the pressure relief valve needs to be adjusted so a greater pressure is required before it spits out oil?


Anything can be possible. I just wonder why it hasn't been a problem for the past 10 years. The now higher pressure could indicate a defect?


----------



## JillMitsi2244 (Aug 4, 2021)

E300TD said:


> Anything can be possible. I just wonder why it hasn't been a problem for the past 10 years. The now higher pressure could indicate a defect?


I am very new to tractor repairing, but hopefully someone familiar with your machine knows how to check or adjust your relief valve. It might be as simple as a broken spring that allows oil to release when it shouldn't. Do you have a repair manual for that machine? It should describe how to check it out.


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello. An instruction manual, yes. Not a repair book. Unfortunately. Is there such a thing as bin Kubota? I know it for older Mercedes (my 1996 124 300 Diesel Station), for example.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you had the front end plow since you bought the tractor, or has the problem started after the new hydraulics were added?
Nice place BTW!!


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello. I've had the snow plow since the beginning. Thanks very much. It is really very good to live here. Thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

E300TD said:


> Hello. I've had the snow plow since the beginning. Thanks very much. It is really very good to live here. Thank you


Here's how one member fixed the issue....








GR2120 Transmission/Hydraulic Oil Leak 2012


Thought I would post my solution to this, in hopes it helps someone else. Problem: Tractor started leaking oil at the back end last year after a changed the engine oil. This spring I could see trails of oil on the ground where I had been driving it, so was getting pretty profuse. Took the seat...




www.tractorforum.com





Hope this helps!


----------



## JillMitsi2244 (Aug 4, 2021)

E300TD said:


> Hello. An instruction manual, yes. Not a repair book. Unfortunately. Is there such a thing as bin Kubota? I know it for older Mercedes (my 1996 124 300 Diesel Station), for example.


I found this site after a quick search, it has several workshop manuals:
StackPath

If your machine is not on that page, start a fresh search from their home page.
Good luck.


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

Good morning from Northern Germany! I ordered a repair CD for the GR2120 Kubota in the USA. Thank you for your effort. Incidentally, 1 Dollar is equivalent to about 1.15 Euros (€). I was wrong up there.


----------



## E300TD (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello again from Germany to the forum. Since my Kubota GR 2120 is still pushing oil out of the gearbox, I'm wondering when to check the oil level. With a warm gearbox? That would explain why the transmission pushes oil out when I top up when the transmission is cold. Unfortunately, the operating instructions are not helpful because they are ambiguous. Many thanks for your help! Carmine


----------

